# Personal Protection Trainer Needed in OHIO



## joeybrady7 (Oct 31, 2018)

I am looking to get Apollo my 9mo GSD trained in Personal Protection (bite work, barking on command, healing close etc) and I am around the Cleveland Ohio area. Does anybody know any trainers that specialize in this around my area?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

be very very careful.....there are trainers in OH that make my skin crawl. I would get with a PSA, WDA, or IPO club as transparency is easier, especially if you are a novice. Any of those clubs can help you with your requirements. And, you should be involved in every aspect of the training so your handling skills are as good as your dogs training.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> be very very careful.....there are trainers in OH that make my skin crawl. I would get with a PSA, WDA, or IPO club as transparency is easier, especially if you are a novice. Any of those clubs can help you with your requirements. And, you should be involved in every aspect of the training so your handling skills are as good as your dogs training.


Agree^^^ Be super careful who you decide to work with, there are lots "snake oil" salesman type dog trainers residing in Ohio for some reason. I'd go the route Onyx'girl suggested.


----------



## joeybrady7 (Oct 31, 2018)

onyx'girl said:


> be very very careful.....there are trainers in OH that make my skin crawl. I would get with a PSA, WDA, or IPO club as transparency is easier, especially if you are a novice. Any of those clubs can help you with your requirements. And, you should be involved in every aspect of the training so your handling skills are as good as your dogs training.


 That’s what I would be looking for. Is a place where I am trained equally as much as the dog is. A trained dog is nothing without a trained handler.


----------

